# San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap Sunday May 5th



## fat tire trader (Apr 21, 2019)

San Rafael/Via Sessi Vintage Cycle Swap
1349 Via Sessi San Rafael
First Sunday of almost Every Month!
Next Swap: Sunday May 5th
Vendors, please arrive by 9:30
Swap opens at 10AM, closes at Noon.
Swap spaces are $10


----------



## fat tire trader (May 2, 2019)

This coming Sunday


----------

